# [EBUILD] kadu-0.6.0 (modularne)

## OBenY

Witam,

gdyby ktos byl zainteresowany ebuildami Kadu 0.6.0-beta1, to zapraszam po paczke z layoutem http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/trunk/20071225.tar.bz2

Co i jak - niezmiennie od wersji 0.5 - tak samo modularnie, flagi use bez zmian.

Sorka, ze krotko i zwiezle, ale ide dalej swietowac :>

----------

## SlashBeast

Arcon-portage czasem tego nie ma od... dawna?

----------

## garwol

kadu 0.6.0 beta1 wyszlo pare dni temu   :Smile: 

a po za tym cos z tymi ebuildami nie tak jest

```
gentoo garwol # emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-im/kadu-esd_sound".

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-0.6.0_beta1" [ebuild])

```

chyba cos brakuje   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Arcon-portage czasem tego nie ma od... dawna?

 

Nie. Ma od kilku minut.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Arcon-portage czasem tego nie ma od... dawna? 
> 
> Nie. Ma od kilku minut.

 

ale wersje poprawiona...

zreszta to nie 1 sytuacja kiedy musialem poprawiac ebuildy od kadu  :Wink: 

a ze OBenY woli je miec lokalnie na SVNie, gdyz ulatwia mu to prace na nimi, to my je mirrorujemy (za pozwoleniem autora) i od czasu d oczasu cos w nich poprawimy do czasu, az autor zdecyduje sie / znajdzie chwile poprawic ow blad ...

----------

## n0rbi666

```
>>> Emerging (21 of 22) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/~pinkworm/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2'

--11:40:11--  http://www.kadu.net/~pinkworm/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to www.kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:40:11 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129'
```

 :Sad: 

no i 

```
* Messages for package net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta1:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). Add "collision-protect" to FEATURES in

 * make.conf if you would like the merge to abort in cases like this. You

 * can use a command such as `portageq owners / <filename>` to identify

 * the installed package that owns a file. If portageq reports that only

 * one package owns a file then do NOT file a bug report. A bug report is

 * only useful if it identifies at least two or more packages that are

 * known to install the same file(s). If a collision occurs and you can

 * not explain where the file came from then you should simply ignore the

 * collision since there is not enough information to determine if a real

 * problem exists. Please do NOT file a bug report at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which two packages

 * install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/lib64/libgadu.a

 *      /usr/lib64/libgadu.la

 *      /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/libgadu.pc

 *      /usr/include/libgadu.h

```

Pewnie dlatego, że poprzednie kadu miało osobno libgadu ?

----------

## OBenY

Jest w Arcon, bo oni biora moje ebuildy pakuja do swojego Overlaya, ja prowadze wlasne repo, bo mi tak wygodniej sie tym zarzadza - co zreszta napisal Belliash.

Soundy zaraz dorobie

----------

## Belliash

w sumie od pewnego czasu w Arconie sa poprawione wersje i dodane soundy...

tylo nie wiedzialem skad wziasc dcopaexporta.. bo sie nie chcial sciagac... ale OBenY podal mi nowy namiar wiec uaktyalnilem SRC_URI...

OBenY z reszta tez pewnie niedlugo wysle wszystkie zmiany do swojego repo...

male wyjasnienie co do ebuildow...

bo w repozytorium OBenY umiescil kilka ebuildow -r1... zebyscie nie mysleli ze w arcon sa jakies bledne, nie dzialajace wersje... poprostu kazdy z nas z osoba poprawial ebuildy... ja jej pprostu naprawilem, OBenY zas zdecydowal sie na zmiane nazwy co niektorym ebuildom...

gdyby cos nie dzialalo, to walcie do mnie lub OBenY'ego, w zaleznosci ktorego zrodla uzywacie  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

```
make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Błąd 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2521:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1817:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2521:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1817:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/temp/environment'.

```

Co to?

----------

## Arfrever

 *rastman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Błąd 1
> ```
> ...

 

Pokaż wcześniejsze linie.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## rastman

```
dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:18:35: error: file_transfer_manager.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void DCOPExport::openChat(QString)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:554: error: ‘class ChatManager’ has no member named ‘openChatWidget’

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void DCOPExport::showMessage(QString, QString)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:656: error: ‘notification_manager’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual QStringList DCOPExport::getMessageTypes()’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:661: error: ‘notification_manager’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void DCOPExport::sendFile(const QString&, const QString&)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:669: error: ‘file_transfer_manager’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual bool DCOPExport::sendUserSMS(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:707: error: ‘smsConfigurationUiHandler’ was not declared in this scope

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function ‘virtual bool DCOPExport::sendSMS(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&)’:

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:728: error: ‘smsConfigurationUiHandler’ was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Błąd 1

```

W ogole to do czego ten modul? Zalezny jest od flagi use kde, wiec po prostu usunalem go z ebulida, no i bez niego dziala. Jest tylko problem z tym ,ze nie zapisuje mi konfiguracji dziekow, musialem w pliku sond.conf zamianic nazwy plikow dla danej czynnosci.  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Bedzie poprawione w jutrzejszym snapshocie, dzieki za raport.

----------

## rastman

w niektórych motywach obrazkowych brakuje ikonek i po prostu sa puste miejsca.

----------

## Belliash

 *rastman wrote:*   

> w niektórych motywach obrazkowych brakuje ikonek i po prostu sa puste miejsca.

 

To juz raczej nie nasza wina  :Wink: 

Najwyrazniej tworca motywu o czym zapomnial  :Razz: 

 *rastman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:18:35: error: file_transfer_manager.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
> 
> ...

 

Wersja z Arcon powinna dzialac... Plik ten dostarcza kadu-dcc ktore jest w zaleznosci dcopexporta...

----------

## rastman

mam własnie przeciez wersje z arcon.

----------

## OBenY

Jak to w zyciu bywa, sprawa okazala sie mniej oczywista  :Smile: 

rastman: moglbys powiedziec jakie wersje poinstalowane wszystkiego zwiazanego z kadu, dodatkowo przydaloby sie info czy miales jakies starsze kadu zainstalowane i czy je odinstalowales w calosci, czy tylko to byl update?

----------

## rastman

odnośnie którego błędu to jest pytanie? Bo może niepotrzebnie szukasz czegoś, czego nie ma  :Smile:  Robiłem tylko update, ale zaraz zrobie całkowitą reinstallkę  :Smile:  No i żeby nie bylo - uzywam arcona  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

Ja mam identyczny błąd jak rastman - update z wersji pre20070327, którą portage uważa chyba za nowszą od beta1. Belliash pisze:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Plik ten dostarcza kadu-dcc ktore jest w zaleznosci dcopexporta
> 
> 

 

Ale jak już wspomniałem, posiadam wersję 0.6.0_pre20070327 kadu-dcc i emerge nie próbuje instalować wersji beta1. Manualna jej instalacja zwraca masę błędów:

```

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/portage_tempdir/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-dcc'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/home/portage_tempdir/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-dcc'

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_window_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_notifications_moc.cpp

In file included from dcc/file_transfer.h:15,

                 from dcc/file_transfer_notifications.h:15,

                 from dcc/file_transfer_notifications_moc.cpp:11:

dcc/dcc.h:16:40: error: configuration_aware_object.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

dcc/dcc.h:19:39: error: main_configuration_window.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from dcc/file_transfer.h:15,

                 from dcc/file_transfer_window.h:15,

                 from dcc/file_transfer_window_moc.cpp:11:

dcc/dcc.h:16:40: error: configuration_aware_object.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

dcc/dcc.h:19:39: error: main_configuration_window.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

powyżej 2 błędy dla przykładu, jest kilkanaście podobnych.

----------

## Belliash

zalecam usuniecie calego kadu lacznie ze wszystkimi modulami i ponowna instalacje  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

Ja tak zrobilem i dziala ok.  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

Po usunięciu wszytkiego u mnie jest też ok.

----------

## starplash_

Witam,jestem tu nowy,mam nadzieję że mi pomożecie. Przy próbie emergowania kadu dostaje coś takiego i dalej nic się nie dzieje...

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kadu
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

Wie ktoś co z tym zrobić,zaglądałem do tego pliku ale tam nic nie ma.

----------

## OBenY

Nowy ebuild, nie wiem co tam Arconowcy zmienili, powinien sie nie zainstalowac jezeli wykryje kadu starsze niz z 20 grudnia w systemie. Stad te problemy  :Smile: 

Tak czy siak, jeden babol mniej do usuwania...

----------

## starplash_

póki co w systemie nie mam wogóle kadu,więc powinno się instalować chyba ?

----------

## Belliash

 *starplash_ wrote:*   

> póki co w systemie nie mam wogóle kadu,więc powinno się instalować chyba ?

 

tak

----------

## starplash_

to nie rozumiem dlaczego się nie instaluje, ktoś ma jakąś wskazówke ?

edit: Problem rozwiązany, miałem w /etc/make.conf linijke :

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES=”parallel-fetch”

 

i to blokowało instalacje niektórych programów   :Very Happy: 

----------

## starplash_

Mam problem z kadu-emoticons. Przerywa mi emergowanie zaraz po pobraniu pakietów z emotkami...Ktoś może wiedzieć o co chodzi z tym ? 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kadu-emoticons
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

----------

## pszemas

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 10) net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work

 * Processing file sms/sms.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms ...

>>> Compiling sms module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

generating sms/sms_moc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

generating dependency file for sms/sms_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for sms/sms.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/usergroup.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/action.h:10,

                 from sms/sms.cpp:15:

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:9:20: error: status.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:16:25: error: config_file.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:17:19: error: debug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms.cpp:18:

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:11:18: error: gadu.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:21:18: error: kadu.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:22:25: error: message_box.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:23:21: error: modules.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms.cpp:24:

/usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:12:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms.cpp:24:

sms/sms.h:24:18: error: misc.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.h:25:22: error: userlist.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:25:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:21:19: error: debug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/syntax_editor.h:6,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:9:20: error: status.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

/usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:12:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:24:18: error: misc.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.h:25:22: error: userlist.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

compiling file sms/sms.cpp

compiling file sms/sms_moc.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/usergroup.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/action.h:10,

                 from sms/sms.cpp:15:

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:9:20: error: status.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:16:25: error: config_file.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:17:19: error: debug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms.cpp:18:

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:11:18: error: gadu.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:21:18: error: kadu.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:22:25: error: message_box.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:23:21: error: modules.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:21:19: error: debug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/syntax_editor.h:6,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:11,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:9:20: error: status.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

/usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:12:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:24:18: error: misc.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.h:25:22: error: userlist.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/main_configuration_window.h:7,

                 from sms/sms.h:23,

                 from sms/sms.cpp:24:

/usr/include/kadu/configuration_window.h:12:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sms/sms.cpp:24:

sms/sms.h:24:18: error: misc.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.h:25:22: error: userlist.h: No such file or directory

sms/sms.cpp:25:21: error: userbox.h: No such file or directory

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:86: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:86: error: expected ';' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:307: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:307: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/usergroup.h:403: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/usergroup.h:403: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:86: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:86: error: expected ';' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:307: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/userlistelement.h:307: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:31: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:58: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:58: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:60: error: 'UinsList' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:61: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:61: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:62: error: 'UinsList' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:62: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:63: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:63: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:64: error: 'UinsList' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:76: error: 'UinsList' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:82: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:87: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:91: error: 'UinType' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:91: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:94: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:96: error: 'Protocol' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:97: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:100: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:100: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:103: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:103: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:108: error: 'UinsList' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:108: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:111: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:111: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:111: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UserStatus' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:112: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:112: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:114: error: 'UinsList' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:116: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:116: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h: In constructor 'HistoryManager::BuffMessage::BuffMessage(int)':

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:88: error: class 'HistoryManager::BuffMessage' does not have any field named 'uins'

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:88: error: 'uins1' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:88: error: 'msg' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:88: error: 't' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:88: error: 'arriveTime1' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:89: error: 'own1' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/modules/history.h:89: error: 'cntr' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [sms/sms_moc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

sms/sms.cpp: In function 'int sms_init()':

sms/sms.cpp:33: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:36: error: 'dataPath' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:38: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:44: error: 'UserBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:46: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:47: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In function 'void sms_close()':

sms/sms.cpp:53: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:55: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:61: error: 'UserBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:63: error: 'dataPath' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:67: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In constructor 'SmsImageDialog::SmsImageDialog(QWidget*, const QByteArray&)':

sms/sms.cpp:75: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:77: error: 'ImageWidget' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:77: error: 'image_widget' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:77: error: expected type-specifier before 'ImageWidget'

sms/sms.cpp:77: error: expected `;' before 'ImageWidget'

sms/sms.cpp:94: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'virtual void SmsImageDialog::reject()':

sms/sms.cpp:99: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:102: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsImageDialog::onReturnPressed()':

sms/sms.cpp:107: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:110: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsGateway::httpError()':

sms/sms.cpp:125: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:126: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:128: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In destructor 'virtual SmsSender::~SmsSender()':

sms/sms.cpp:140: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:147: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsSender::send(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&, const QString&)':

sms/sms.cpp:157: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:163: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:165: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:170: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:172: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:179: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:181: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:187: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In constructor 'Sms::Sms(const QString&, QWidget*, const char*)':

sms/sms.cpp:196: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:211: error: 'userlist' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:217: error: 'user' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:217: error: 'userlist' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:217: error: 'CONST_FOREACH' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:218: error: expected `;' before 'if'

sms/sms.cpp:243: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:266: error: 'modules_manager' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:267: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In destructor 'virtual Sms::~Sms()':

sms/sms.cpp:272: error: 'modules_manager' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'virtual void Sms::configurationUpdated()':

sms/sms.cpp:277: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::setRecipient(const QString&)':

sms/sms.cpp:282: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:285: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::updateRecipient(const QString&)':

sms/sms.cpp:290: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:295: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:298: error: 'userlist' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:300: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::updateList(const QString&)':

sms/sms.cpp:305: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:308: error: 'KDEBUG_FUNCTION_END' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:308: error: 'kdebugmf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:311: error: 'user' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:311: error: 'userlist' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:311: error: 'CONST_FOREACH' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:312: error: expected `;' before 'if'

sms/sms.cpp:319: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::editReturnPressed()':

sms/sms.cpp:324: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:331: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::sendSms()':

sms/sms.cpp:336: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:345: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:353: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:354: error: 'KDEBUG_WARNING' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:354: error: 'kdebugm' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:379: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:382: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::smsSigHandler()':

sms/sms.cpp:387: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:389: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:391: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:403: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::onSmsSenderFinished(bool)':

sms/sms.cpp:413: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:418: error: 'MessageBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:429: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In constructor 'SmsConfigurationUiHandler::SmsConfigurationUiHandler()':

sms/sms.cpp:435: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:439: error: 'UserBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:442: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:450: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In destructor 'virtual SmsConfigurationUiHandler::~SmsConfigurationUiHandler()':

sms/sms.cpp:455: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:456: error: 'UserBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:457: error: 'UserBox' has not been declared

sms/sms.cpp:458: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:462: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'virtual void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::configurationUpdated()':

sms/sms.cpp:494: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::newSms(QString)':

sms/sms.cpp:499: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::onUserDblClicked(UserListElement)':

sms/sms.cpp:510: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:511: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:513: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::onSendSmsToUser()':

sms/sms.cpp:518: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:520: error: 'UserBox' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:520: error: 'activeUserBox' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:520: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:528: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::registerGateway(QString, SmsGateway* (*)(const QString&, QObject*))':

sms/sms.cpp:538: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:539: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:546: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::unregisterGateway(QString)':

sms/sms.cpp:551: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:553: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'SmsGateway* SmsConfigurationUiHandler::getGateway(const QString&)':

sms/sms.cpp:558: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:559: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:561: error: 'gate' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:561: error: 'CONST_FOREACH' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:562: error: expected `;' before '{' token

sms/sms.cpp:575: error: 'KDEBUG_INFO' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:575: error: 'KDEBUG_FUNCTION_END' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:575: error: 'kdebugmf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::onPopupMenuCreate()':

sms/sms.cpp:605: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:607: error: 'UserBox' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:607: error: 'activeUserBox' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:607: error: 'kadu' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:613: error: 'UserBox' is not a class or namespace

sms/sms.cpp:613: error: 'UserBox' is not a class or namespace

sms/sms.cpp:615: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::sendSmsActionActivated(const UserGroup*)':

sms/sms.cpp:620: error: 'kdebugf' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:627: error: 'kdebugf2' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'virtual void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::mainConfigurationWindowCreated(MainConfigurationWindow*)':

sms/sms.cpp:663: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:665: error: 'gate' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:665: error: 'CONST_FOREACH' was not declared in this scope

sms/sms.cpp:666: error: expected `;' before 'if'

sms/sms.cpp:670: error: expected `;' before 'if'

sms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void SmsConfigurationUiHandler::createDefaultConfiguration()':

sms/sms.cpp:676: error: 'config_file' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [sms/sms.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/work/kadu-sms'

make: *** [module_sms] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *   kadu-module.eclass, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *              || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

 *   /usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/'

 *

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1:

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *   kadu-module.eclass, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *              || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

 *   /usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/arcon-portage/'

```

ktos pomoze?

----------

## Belliash

```
PECET / # emerge -uDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-docking-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-migration-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-autoresponder-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-hints-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-alsa_sound-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-default_sms-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] USE="alsa emoticons icons kde sounds ssl -arts -esd -nodefmodules -oss" 0 kB [1]

Total: 18 packages (18 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Wylacznie w Arcon Overlay!

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> ....
> 
> [ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] USE="alsa emoticons icons kde sounds ssl -arts -esd -nodefmodules -oss" 0 kB [1]

 

Jakieś meta pakiety nie są przewidywane? Wiem, że można to samemu obejść, ale nie jest to chyba zły pomysł...?

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ....
> 
> [ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_beta2 [0.6.0_beta1] USE="alsa emoticons icons kde sounds ssl -arts -esd -nodefmodules -oss" 0 kB [1] 
> 
> Jakieś meta pakiety nie są przewidywane? Wiem, że można to samemu obejść, ale nie jest to chyba zły pomysł...?

 

?

nie bardzo rozumiem...

jak wpiszesz emerge -uDN world to przekompiluje cale kadu lacznie z modulami... Masz jeszcze skrypt kadu-modrebuild, ktory przebudowuje moduly...

Przeciez kadu jest meta....

Wiec nie kumam o co biega?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wirus

Ebuild kadu beta2 jest zwalony. Ebuildy beta1 i beta2 są identyczne.

np:

```
 cat kadu-history/kadu-history-0.6.0_beta2.ebuild 

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

#SRC_URI="http://www.kadu.net/download/snapshots/2007/kadu-${PV#*_pre}.tar.bz2"

SRC_URI="http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2"

                                                    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

inherit kadu-module

DESCRIPTION="Kadu module for storing and viewing message and status history"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net"

KEYWORDS="amd64 x86"
```

----------

## Belliash

 *wirus wrote:*   

> Ebuild kadu beta2 jest zwalony. Ebuildy beta1 i beta2 są identyczne.
> 
> np:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

o fu****** znaczy sie ten noo LOOOL   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jaka kompromitacja.....  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Ale naprawilem juz....

Nie te ebuildy wrzucilem co trzeba...  :Neutral:  OMG

----------

## Ancestor

jest szansa, że ebuildy do wersji rc1 pojawią się od razu? (wydaje mi się, że planowana jest na piątek)

bo na beta2 trzeba było trochę poczekać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> jest szansa, że ebuildy do wersji rc1 pojawią się od razu? (wydaje mi się, że planowana jest na piątek)
> 
> bo na beta2 trzeba było trochę poczekać 

 

nie zwrocilem uwagi ze sie pojawilo...

poza tym jest styczen - czas egzaminow...

choc jesli faktycznie pojawi sie w piatek, to moze w sobote trafi do overlaya  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

Czy istnieje możliwość dodania modułu mediaplayer który jest dostępny w kadu od wersji  beta1?

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> jak wpiszesz emerge -uDN world to przekompiluje cale kadu lacznie z modulami...

 

Mhm, ale ja nie chcę całego worlda, tylko Kadu. Jak więc w wygodny sposób mam je zaktualizować, zakładając, że mam prawie wszystkie dodatkowe moduły? Myślałem o takich metapakietach jak np. kdeedu-meta. [/code]

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jak wpiszesz emerge -uDN world to przekompiluje cale kadu lacznie z modulami... 
> 
> Mhm, ale ja nie chcę całego worlda, tylko Kadu. Jak więc w wygodny sposób mam je zaktualizować, zakładając, że mam prawie wszystkie dodatkowe moduły? Myślałem o takich metapakietach jak np. kdeedu-meta. [/code]

 

emerge kadu-core ?

potem kadu-modrebuild

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kadu-core ? 
> 
> potem kadu-modrebuild

 

Dzięki, o to właśnie mi chodziło. Jakoś nie mogłem znaleźć tego skryptu mimo, że o nim wcześniej wspominałeś, bo próbowałem ze zwykłego usera  :Smile: 

BTW, ja musiałem w ebuildzie dopisać SLOT="0" bo inaczej wywalało:

```
- net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2 (masked by: invalid: SLOT is undefined)
```

Wam działało bez tego?

edit:

SRC_URI z kadu-tabs też nie jest poprawne - NOT FOUND - trzeba sobie poprawić, najlepiej do wersji 1.1.2.

----------

## wodzik

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/work

 * Processing file xosd_notify/xosd_notify.cpp...

 * Processing file xosd_notify/xosd_notify.h...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-xosd_notify ...

 * Adding " -I /usr/include -I /usr/X11R6/include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l xosd" to LDFLAGS...

 * Adding "" to LDFLAGS...

>>> Compiling xosd_notify module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  -l xosd ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include -I /usr/X11R6/include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-xosd_notify/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog'

make[1]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-xosd_notify/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog'

make: *** [module_xosd_notify] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2433:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1738:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0_beta2/temp/environment'.

```

ktos wie o co kaman? bo to jeden z fajniejscych modolow i fajnie jak by zaczal dzialac

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge kadu-core ? 
> 
> potem kadu-modrebuild 
> 
> Dzięki, o to właśnie mi chodziło. Jakoś nie mogłem znaleźć tego skryptu mimo, że o nim wcześniej wspominałeś, bo próbowałem ze zwykłego usera 
> ...

 

```
PECET / # emerge kadu-core

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2  USE="-debug" 2,616 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 2,616 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2'

--14:28:42--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to www.kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,678,573 (2.6M) [application/x-tar]

100%[================================================================================================>] 2,678,573     96.51K/s    ETA 00:00

14:29:08 (101.33 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2' saved [2678573/2678573]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage-arcon/net-im/kadu-core

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2/work

 * Applying patches...

 * Applying misc_opts.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu ...

 * Reconfiguring package...

 * econf: updating kadu/libgadu/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kadu/libgadu/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-autodownload --enable-dist-info=Gentoo --disable-debug --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 ***************************************

 * Configuring Kadu, please wait . . . *

 ***************************************

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

Widzisz tu gdzies blad ze slotem?  :Neutral: 

w kadu.eclass masz zdefiniowany slot...

Co do pozostalych to zaraz posprawdzam dokladnie  :Wink: 

EDITED:

* Tabsy naprawione!

* Agent naprawiony!

* Docking naprawone!

----------

## one_and_only

```
Widzisz tu gdzies blad ze slotem?
```

Szukam, szukam i nie widzę   :Very Happy:  Ale u mnie był... Dlaczego? Nie mam pojęcia. Layman synchronizowany wczoraj. Skoro wszystkim działa, to wrzucę to między swoje x-files  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Widzisz tu gdzies blad ze slotem?
> ```
> ...

 

no specjalnie 2 razy przebudowalem kadu by sie upewnic ze dziala ;P

----------

## Ancestor

i oto wyszło kadu-0.6.0-rc1: http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/

jakieś poprawione ebuildy się pojawią, żeby się ze zmianami samemu nie męczyć?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> i oto wyszło kadu-0.6.0-rc1: http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/
> 
> jakieś poprawione ebuildy się pojawią, żeby się ze zmianami samemu nie męczyć? 

 

moze sie pojawia  :Wink: 

@ overlay

----------

## acei

Dzięki.  :Smile: 

Ale jedna paczka nie chce mi się skompilować:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/work

 * Processing file arts_sound/player_arts.cpp...

 * Processing file arts_sound/player_arts.h...

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/environment: line 2524: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/environment: line 2525: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/environment: line 2526: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-arts_sound ...

 * Building arts_connector...

>>> Compiling arts_sound module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-L/usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -ldl -lartsc -lpthread -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  ", CXXFLAGS="-I/usr/kde/3.5/include/artsc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-arts_sound/arts_sound/arts_connector'

make[1]: *** Nie podano obiektów i nie znaleziono makefile. Stop.

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-arts_sound/arts_sound/arts_connector'

make: *** [module_arts_sound] Błąd 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2499:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1791:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/eclass/kadu.eclass

 *

```

W wersjach beta też nie chciała.

----------

## Ancestor

dzięki  :Smile: 

@acel:

zauważ co mergujesz:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070327 to /
```

to jest wersja sprzed prawie 9 miesięcy.. i to chyba z overlay'a sarven tak na oko..

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> dzięki 
> 
> @acel:
> 
> zauważ co mergujesz:
> ...

 

nie, ta paczka jak i pozostale sa autorstwa OBenY'ego... z artsem juz byly jakies problemy, autor ebuilda cos tam kombinowal...

----------

## Ancestor

tylko, że to wygląda trochę jak paczka z marca zeszłego roku..

taki numer wersji miałem korzystając dawno temu z ebuildów kadu z overlaya sarven.. ale ok, kłócił się nie będę  :Smile: 

może problemy z arts to znak, żeby przejść na oss4  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> tylko, że to wygląda trochę jak paczka z marca zeszłego roku..
> 
> taki numer wersji miałem korzystając dawno temu z ebuildów kadu z overlaya sarven.. ale ok, kłócił się nie będę 
> 
> może problemy z arts to znak, żeby przejść na oss4 

 

ale po co Ci arts? przeciez alsa lepsza ;P

----------

## Ancestor

nie, ani arts ani alsa.. tylko oss4  :Smile: 

nigdy do alsy nie wrócę, straszny syf.. ale zaraz zacznie się tu flame  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Odinist

 *Quote:*   

>     *  Kadu 0.6.0-RC1 2008.01.14 (10:11) 
> 
> Kadu 0.6.0-rc1 zostało wydane! 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ancestor

małe zakrzywienie czasoprzestrzeni, albo cuś  :Very Happy: 

w ogóle z tego co czytałem na forum Kadu, to jest szansa, że się bez rc2 obejdzie i od razu wyjdzie stable, bo już mało bugów zostało  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

oj no gapa jestem z tym artsem - ale na szczescie sie wiele nie zmienilo, zeby od razu plakac, sie i tak kompiluje i uruchamia :>

Paczka z RC bedzie jak ktos poprawi albo ja zrobie w piatek lub sobote, poki co mam w cholere pracy, a do tego jeszcze zaliczenia :/

----------

## kwant

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 10) net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta1 to /
> ...

 

u mnie:

```

Emerging (1 of 10) net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2'

--18:19:24--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2'

Translacja www.kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to www.kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 2,678,573 (2.6M) [application/x-tar]

100%[=====================================================================>] 2,678,573     52.35K/s    ETA 00:00

18:20:33 (37.78 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2' saved [2678573/2678573]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-beta2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work

 * Processing file sms/sms.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms ...

>>> Compiling sms module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

generating sms/sms_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

generating dependency file for sms/sms_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for sms/sms.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

compiling file sms/sms.cpp

compiling file sms/sms_moc.cpp

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:34: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:61: error: expected ',' or '...' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:61: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:62: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'UinsList' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:62: error: expected ';' before '&' token

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:65: error: 'UinsList' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:84: error: expected `)' before 'uins'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:103: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'KaduTextBrowser' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:103: error: expected ';' before '*' token

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:104: error: 'UinsList' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:116: error: 'UinsList' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:140: error: 'UinsList' does not name a type

[Ciach...]

ms/sms.cpp: In member function 'void Sms::onSmsSenderFinished(bool)':

sms/sms.cpp:417: error: base operand of '->' has non-pointer type 'HistoryManager'

make[1]: *** [sms/sms.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2/work/kadu-sms'

make: *** [module_sms] Błąd 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *   kadu-module.eclass, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *              || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-im:kadu-sms-0.6.0_beta2:20080115-171924.log'.

 * 

```

U mnie podobny błąd jak u ,,pszemas''. Część modułów skompilowała się cześć nie. Próbowałem wersję beta2 i beta1 z takim samym skutkiem. W zasadzie nie potrzebuję kde-sms ale nie potrafię skompilować bez tego modułu (nie da się zamaskować tego konkretnie kawałka w portage.mask).

Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł co z tym zrobić?

Kwant!

----------

## c2p

kadu-sms-0.6-rc1  kompiluje się ładnie:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0-rc1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0-rc1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0-rc1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work

 * Processing file sms/sms.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms ...

>>> Compiling sms module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

generating sms/sms_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

generating dependency file for sms/sms_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for sms/sms.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

compiling file sms/sms.cpp

compiling file sms/sms_moc.cpp

linking module sms/sms.so

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1/work/kadu-sms'

compiling translation file sms_de.ts

compiling translation file sms_fr.ts

compiling translation file sms_it.ts

compiling translation file sms_pl.ts

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1

...
```

Jedyne co się nie kompiluje w nowym kadu:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.1.2.tar.bz2'

--19:42:32--  http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.1.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-tabs-1.1.2.tar.bz2'

Translacja kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

19:42:33 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'kadu-tabs-1.1.2.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.2'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.2:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-tabs-1.1.2'
```

Poza tym wszystkie inne moduły się zaktualizowały.

----------

## kwant

 *c2p wrote:*   

> kadu-sms-0.6-rc1  kompiluje się ładnie:
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1 to /
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge kadu
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

To samo z wersją RC1  :Sad: 

Czy ktoś ma jakieś sugestie?

Kwant!

----------

## Ancestor

jest już kadu-tabs-1.1.3

proponowałbym użyć 1.1.3 (wystarczy `cp kadu-tabs-1.1.2.ebuild kadu-tabs-1.1.3.ebuild` i `emerge kadu-tabs`)  :Smile: 

jeśli chcesz użyć 1.1.2, to trzeba zmienić ścieżkę w ebuildzie..

@kwant:

ja bym zmergował kadu i kadu-core w wersji rc1, a później spróbował jeszcze raz..

----------

## c2p

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> jest już kadu-tabs-1.1.3
> 
> proponowałbym użyć 1.1.3 (wystarczy `cp kadu-tabs-1.1.2.ebuild kadu-tabs-1.1.3.ebuild` i `emerge kadu-tabs`) 
> 
> jeśli chcesz użyć 1.1.2, to trzeba zmienić ścieżkę w ebuildzie..

 

Nie chcę koniecznie 1.1.2, to jest poprostu najnowszy numerek w overlay'u. Skoro jest już 1.1.3 to pewnie niedługo dodadzą ebuild, nie chce mi się kopiować  :Very Happy: .

@kwant, zrób dokładnie tak jak napisał Ancestor. Zemerguj też net-im/kadu-history, ponieważ twój błąd dotyczy pliku /usr/include/kadu/history.h, który:

```
# stat /usr/include/kadu/history.h

stat: nie można wykonać stat na `/usr/include/kadu/history.h': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

Bo w wersji -rc1 znajduje się on w /usr/include/kadu/modules/ i należy do pakietu kadu-history.

----------

## Belliash

Wiec tak.... tabsy dodalem nowe...

A co do reszty to zobacze moze w czwartek, piatek bo mam egzaminy teraz  :Razz: 

----------

## kwant

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Ciach...]
> 
> @kwant, zrób dokładnie tak jak napisał Ancestor. Zemerguj też net-im/kadu-history, ponieważ twój błąd dotyczy pliku /usr/include/kadu/history.h, który:
> ...

 

Hi!

Udało się! wywaliłem to co do tej pory się zamergowało, odmergowałem stare kadu (0.4.cośtam), posprzątałem i udało się skompilować kadu i uruchomić (działa)... 

Niestety nie do końca jest ok:

```

>emerge kadu-emoticons

Calculating dependencies   waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-emoticons-1.1 to /

 * kadu-emots-zestaw288.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * dodatkowe_emoty_GG7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * kompatybilne_z_GG6.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * kadu-emots-tex.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://kadu.net/download/additions/tango_static.tar.gz'

--20:56:44--  http://kadu.net/download/additions/tango_static.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/tango_static.tar.gz'

Translacja kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    Plik już został w pełni pobrany; nic do roboty.

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking kompatybilne_z_GG6.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking dodatkowe_emoty_GG7.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-emots-zestaw288.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking tango_static.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                              [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/tango_static.tar.gz

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 175969

!!! Expected: 219751

```

Czyli jak nie urok to sraczka... dodałem falgę -emoticons i pakiet się nie dołączył, anyway jest albo problem w nieprawidłowym digest albo na serwerze jest nowa wersja tango_static.tar.gz. Sorry jeżeli problem był już poruszany - nie miałem siły szukać dokładnie w sieci odpowiedzi.

Dzięki za szybką pomoc do kadu-sms!!!!

Kwant!

----------

## Belliash

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc1  0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon
```

Cos Wam niezle bruzdzi w systemie, bo mi wszystko dziala ...

----------

## Ancestor

jeszcze tylko kadu-led_notify w wersji 0.17 by się w overlay'u przydało.. 0.17 jest już chyba działająca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> jeszcze tylko kadu-led_notify w wersji 0.17 by się w overlay'u przydało.. 0.17 jest już chyba działająca 

 

done

----------

## Ancestor

http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-firewall-0.7.1.ebuild

http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-filtering-20080108.ebuild

jeszcze to można by te dwa ebuildy dorzucić do overlay'a.. dwa bardzo podstawowe moduły i chyba w pełni działające  :Smile: Last edited by Ancestor on Wed Jan 16, 2008 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c2p

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Cos Wam niezle bruzdzi w systemie, bo mi wszystko dziala ...

 

SOA 1024  :Wink: 

```
# eix -I -c  kadu

[I] net-im/kadu (0.6.0_rc1[1]@14.01.2008): QT client for popular in Poland Gadu-Gadu IM Network

[I] net-im/kadu-account_management [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Vital Kadu module that contains account related stuff

[I] net-im/kadu-alsa_sound [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): ALSA support

[I] net-im/kadu-autoaway [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that handles away state

[I] net-im/kadu-config_wizard [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module which answers when user is away

[I] net-im/kadu-core [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Core of Kadu IM

[I] net-im/kadu-dcc [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that provides peer-to-peer connection support

[I] net-im/kadu-dcopexport [1] (0.11.3.20071129@27.12.2007): Kadu module that exports many features via DCOP mechanism

[I] net-im/kadu-default_sms [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module allowing to send sms via popular Polish sms gateways

[I] net-im/kadu-docking [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that provides common API for docking modules

[I] net-im/kadu-encryption [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that adds encryption support

[I] net-im/kadu-hints [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module notifying user by hints

[I] net-im/kadu-history [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module for storing and viewing message and status history

[I] net-im/kadu-icons [1] (1.1@29.12.2007): Collection of Kadu icon themes

[I] net-im/kadu-migration [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Vital Kadu module that provides configuration import mechanism from previous version (0.4)

[I] net-im/kadu-notify [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that provides common API for notify modules

[I] net-im/kadu-sms [1] (0.6.0_rc1@15.01.2008): Kadu module that provides common API for sms gateway modules

[I] net-im/kadu-sound [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Kadu module that provides common API for sound modules

[I] net-im/kadu-sounds [1] (1.0-r1@29.12.2007): Collection of Kadu sound themes

[I] net-im/kadu-tabs [1] (1.1.3@16.01.2008): Kadu module that allows to put all chat windows in one - tabbed

[I] net-im/kadu-x11_docking [1] (0.6.0_rc1@14.01.2008): Basic docking module for Kadu

[1] "Arcon Overlay!" /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage

Found 21 matches.
```

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-firewall-0.7.1.ebuild
> 
> http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-filtering-20080108.ebuild
> 
> jeszcze to można by te dwa ebuildy dorzucić do overlay'a.. dwa bardzo podstawowe moduły i chyba w pełni działające 

 

done

----------

## skazi

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Ancestor wrote:*   http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-firewall-0.7.1.ebuild
> 
> http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/kadu-filtering-20080108.ebuild
> 
> jeszcze to można by te dwa ebuildy dorzucić do overlay'a.. dwa bardzo podstawowe moduły i chyba w pełni działające  
> ...

 

Wciąż nie widzę modułu mediaplayer do kadu  :Sad: 

----------

## Ancestor

wszytkie ebuildy tutaj:

http://lo5.dyn.pl/~ancestor/net-im/

pewnie możnaby ebuild do kadu-mediaplayer sprytniej napisać, ale wielkiego doświadczenia i czasu nie mam..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

z mediaplayerem wiem ze byly jakies jaja...

----------

## Mietas2005

Witam wszystkich. Jest mały problem z kadu-firewall :

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # emerge kadu-firewall
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

Może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć jak to naprawić?

Pozdrawiam, Mietas

EDIT: Wszystkie problemy rozwiązałem kompilując Kadu z palca.

----------

## arek.k

"Dołączę się" do pytania o kadu-firewall. W Arcon-portage (w drzewie) dostąpne są dwie wersje (0.7.1 0.7.5): 

```
# eix -x kadu-firewall

* net-im/kadu-firewall [1]

     Available versions:  0.7.1 0.7.5
```

 Niestety do starszej 0.7.1 nie ma tgz pod wskazanym adresem.

Wersja 0.7.5 ładnie się ciągnie (chociaż brak digest-ów) i teoretycznie ładnie się kompiluje. Problem w tym, że nie widać za bardzo skutków tej instalacji (czyt. zakładki firewall w konfiguracji).

Moje pytanie brzmi, czy to ma tak NIEdziałać?

Czy komukolwiek działa kadu-firewall-0.7.5 (z arcon'a) z kadu-0.6.0_rc2?

Jeśli działa, to gdzie to się teraz konfiguruje?

----------

## Ancestor

u mnie 0.7.5 kompiluje się i działa dobrze..  :Smile: 

konfiguracja jest tam gdzie zwykle

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> chociaż brak digest-ów

 

digesty już nie istnieją: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080204-digest-files-removed.xml

----------

## arek.k

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> u mnie 0.7.5 kompiluje się i działa dobrze.. 
> 
> konfiguracja jest tam gdzie zwykle

  Chciałbym się jeszcze upewnić, zanim zacznę kosić swój system - której (dokładnie) wersji kadu używasz?

----------

## Belliash

tabs 0.7.5 i kadu 0.6.0-rc2 dzialaja u mnie bez problemow...

moze poza segfaultem po kliknieciu w dymek ale na kadu.net mozna sie doweidziec ze sporo osob tak ma...

W About pisze tez ze_to wersja rc1, o co pytalem na forum kadu i rowniez okazalo sie ze to bug  :Wink:  Po_prostu ktos zapomnial to zmienic

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Ancestor

@arek.k:

też używam rc2..

może przypadkiem zapomniałeś załadować moduł?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arek.k

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> może przypadkiem zapomniałeś załadować moduł? 

  Jestem kompletnym idiotą, a ty geniuszem (że na to wpadłeś). Tak dawno nie konfigurowałem kadu, że zapomniałem o konieczności dodawania modułów. Dzięki za przyponienie  :Wink: .

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Wczoraj zaktualizowałem kadu z portage do wersji 0.6.0_rc2. Niestety coś popieprzyło się z modułami, a program się sypał. Wywaliłem więc te kadu.

Zainstalowałem dzisiaj repozytorium arcon i chciałem zainstalować kadu z niego.

```
[root@prime~]# emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_rc2  1,545 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.0_rc2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0_rc2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_rc2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.0_rc2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_rc2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_rc2  USE="alsa emoticons esd kde oss ssl -arts -icons -nodefmodules -sounds" 0 kB [1]

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 1,545 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon
```

niestety

```
[root@prime~]# emerge kadu

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage-arcon/net-im/kadu/files/kadu_modrebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1924

!!! Expected: 1932
```

Oczywiście

```
emerge --sync && emerge -uDNptv --with-bdeps=y world
```

było robione.

Nie chcę sam robić digesta bo nie wiem gdzie jest błąd.

Ja coś skopałem czy błąd jest w ebuild?

Moje emerge --info

```
[root@prime~]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Feb 2008 10:16:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-arcon"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus debug doc dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xprint xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="au8820" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="kdb mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## quosek

a nie zassales wersji rc3 ? (taki moj strzal bez patrzenia w ebuilda) - wczoraj wlasnie wyszla nowsza wersja

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a nie zassales wersji rc3 ? (taki moj strzal bez patrzenia w ebuilda) - wczoraj wlasnie wyszla nowsza wersja

 

Jeżeli mówisz o wersji z portage to raczej nie - była to rc2. Ale to już nie jest istotne  :Smile:  i tak poszła do kosza.

Problemem jest niezgodność w wersji z svn.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

hm, też zainstalowałem tą wersję z Portage i nie ma w ogóle żadnego zestawu emotikon, po usunięciu .kadu/ to samo...

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a nie zassales wersji rc3 ? (taki moj strzal bez patrzenia w ebuilda) - wczoraj wlasnie wyszla nowsza wersja

 

Wczoraj właśnie zassałem rc3 i wszystko śmiga OK   :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

>  *quosek wrote:*   a nie zassales wersji rc3 ? (taki moj strzal bez patrzenia w ebuilda) - wczoraj wlasnie wyszla nowsza wersja 
> 
> Wczoraj właśnie zassałem rc3 i wszystko śmiga OK  

 

a ja nie rozumiem dlaczego meczycie sie z wersja z portage... od dawna przeciez wiadome jest ze ssie  :Neutral: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> a ja nie rozumiem dlaczego meczycie sie z wersja z portage... od dawna przeciez wiadome jest ze ssie 

 

Miałem problem właśnie z wersją z svn. W manifeście był zdefiniowany inny rozmiar pliku niż faktycznie miał być zainstalowany:

```
[root@prime~]# emerge kadu

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage-arcon/net-im/kadu/files/kadu_modrebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1924

!!! Expected: 1932
```

----------

## Belliash

trzeba bylo dac znac...

ale ostatnio wrzucilem -rc3 regenerowalem manifesty wiec powinno byc ok....

A jesli nie to pisac, tu, PM, IRC czy gdziekolwiek...

To sie poprawi  :Razz: 

----------

## Arfrever

Zwracam się z wnioskiem o używanie "${PV/_/-}" lub "${PV//_/-}" w SRC_URI.

Zapobiegnie to powtórzeniom r1873::arcon w przyszłości.

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sat Feb 23, 2008 6:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> trzeba bylo dac znac...

 

No przecież pisałem na forum dwa dni wcześniej

----------

## rastman

kadu-dcopexport nie chce sie skompilowac..

----------

## Belliash

 *rastman wrote:*   

> kadu-dcopexport nie chce sie skompilowac..

 

```
LAPEK / # emerge kadu-dcopexport

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129  0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon

...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129 merged.

>>> Recording net-im/kadu-dcopexport in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

SOA #512

----------

## OBenY

BUMP!

paczka dla 0.6.0-rc4 - prosze o testy!

http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-0.6.0-rc4.tar.bz2

czejndzlog tradycyjnie http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/trunk/ChangeLog

Znane bledy:

spieprzony audacious_mediaplayer

brak niektorych obrazkow dla modulow w oknie konfiguracji

duzo doszlo, duzo poprawiono, powinno byc git  :Smile: 

oczywiscie instalke robimy dopiero po tym jak wywalimy cale kadu do zera, a potem dopiero jazda na nowo  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *rastman wrote:*   kadu-dcopexport nie chce sie skompilowac.. 
> 
> ...
> 
> SOA #512

 

Potwierdzam, że net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2:0::arcon-portage nie kompiluje się: 

```
...

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:4:24: error: dcopobject.h: No such file or directory

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:11: error: expected class-name before '{' token

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:12: error: 'K_DCOP' does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:16: error: 'ASYNC' does not name a type

...

dcopexport/DCOPExportIface.h:67: error: 'ASYNC' does not name a type

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'DCOPClient' with no type

dcopexport/DCOPExport.h:92: error: expected ';' before '*' token

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In constructor 'DCOPExport::DCOPExport()':

...

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/paludis/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Error 1

...
```

net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4:0::arcon-portage też się nie kompiluje: 

```
...

/usr/repos-paludis/arcon-portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4.ebuild: line 4: artsc-config: command not found

/usr/repos-paludis/arcon-portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4.ebuild: line 5: artsc-config: command not found

...

 * Building arts_connector...

/var/tmp/paludis/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4/temp/loadsaveenv: line 3739: artsc-config: command not found

/var/tmp/paludis/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4/temp/loadsaveenv: line 3739: artsc-config: command not found

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:10:19: error: artsc.h: No such file or directory

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:57: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'arts_stream_t'

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c: In function 'openDevice':

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:74: error: 'struct aRtsSoundDevice' has no member named 'player'

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:76: error: 'struct aRtsSoundDevice' has no member named 'recorder'

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:77: error: 'struct aRtsSoundDevice' has no member named 'rate'

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:78: error: 'struct aRtsSoundDevice' has no member named 'channels'

...

!! ERROR in net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_rc4:

!!! In src_compile at line 3739

!!! Error: arts_connector compilation failed!

...
```

Dla net-im/kadu-firewall-0.7.5:0::arcon-portage podczas uruchamiania kadu (z włączonym modułem) dostaję komunikat: 

```
Nie mogę załadować biblioteki modułu firewal:

/usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/firewall.so: undefined symbol: history
```

 Powoduje to wyłączanie modułu przy uruchamianiu kadu, ale po jego ręcznym włączeniu moduł zdaje się działać prawidłowo.

----------

## OBenY

moje repo, czy arcon?

----------

## arek.k

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> moje repo, czy arcon?

  Mówię o repozytorium arcon.

----------

## one_and_only

Kiedy miałem libgadu-1.7.1 w systemie, kadu-core linkował właśnie do niej a nie korzystał z wbudowanej co uniemożliwiało kompilację kadu-dcc. Dla twórcy ebuilda nie jest to zaskoczenie, bo taka ewentualność wraz z działającą solucją została opisana w nim samym:

 *Quote:*   

> ewarn "Kadu will be linked against existing libgadu - dcc features may work improperly"
> 
>         ewarn "If you have problems, unmerge libgadu and reemerge kadu then"

 

Jednakże np. ekg2 wymaga libgadu w systemie, więc wydaje mi się, że dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby dodanie odpowiedniej flagi use warunkującej linkowanie z istniejącą libgadu, oszczędziłoby to usuwania i ponownej instalacji tegoż pakietu.

----------

## unK

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> paczka dla 0.6.0-rc4 - prosze o testy!

 

Zainstalowałem, działa.

----------

## Qlawy

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Kiedy miałem libgadu-1.7.1 w systemie, kadu-core linkował właśnie do niej a nie korzystał z wbudowanej co uniemożliwiało kompilację kadu-dcc. Dla twórcy ebuilda nie jest to zaskoczenie, bo taka ewentualność wraz z działającą solucją została opisana w nim samym:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ewarn "Kadu will be linked against existing libgadu - dcc features may work improperly"
> 
>         ewarn "If you have problems, unmerge libgadu and reemerge kadu then" 
> ...

 

mam to samo na rc4 z arcona, flaga byłaby bardzo przydatna, nie ma co ukrywać, w sumie portkowe libgadu nei jest mi potrzebne no ale

----------

## OBenY

Nie bedzie tego problemu, wywalilem linkowanie z systemowym libgadu, korzystamy z wersji dostarczanej z Kadu.

----------

## Arfrever

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Nie bedzie tego problemu, wywalilem linkowanie z systemowym libgadu, korzystamy z wersji dostarczanej z Kadu.

 

Lepszym pomysłem byłoby poczekanie na rozwiązanie Błędu 211364.

Używanie wewnętrznych kopii bibliotek jest raczej złym pomysłem.

Błędy z " internal copy"

----------

## wodzik

```
generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_window.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_notifications.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_manager.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_socket.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_handler.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_rc4/work/kadu-dcc'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_rc4/work/kadu-dcc'

compiling file dcc/dcc.cpp

dcc/dcc.cpp: In member function 'void DccManager::dcc7New(gg_dcc7*)':

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:266: error: 'gg_dcc7_reject' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:267: error: 'gg_dcc7_free' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:271: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:273: error: 'GG_DCC7_TYPE_FILE' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:278: error: 'gg_dcc7_reject' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:279: error: 'gg_dcc7_free' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [dcc/dcc.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_rc4/work/kadu-dcc'

make: *** [module_dcc] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0_rc4 failed
```

wczesniej sypalo sie net-im/kadu-notify o libgadu, przeinstalowalem libgadu i poszlo. teraz chyba tez ma z tym problemy, bo nie widzi rzeczy typu: struct gg_dcc7

----------

## one_and_only

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dcc/dcc.cpp: In member function 'void DccManager::dcc7New(gg_dcc7*)':
> ...

 

Miałem takie błędy, kiedy kadu-core było z linkowane z libgadu. Wywaliłem libgadu, przekompilowałem kadu-core i poszło.

----------

## wodzik

dzieki. o to chodzilo.

----------

## OBenY

Arfrever: racja, korzystanie z bibliotek dostarczanych przez aplikacje, ktore z nich korzystaja nie jest dobrym pomyslem, ale w przypadku Kadu sprawa wyglada tak, ze libgadu nie jest dostarczane jako biblioteka dzielona, tylko kompilowana statycznie i dolaczana do binarium kadu - nie ma zatem problemu zwielokrotnionej liczby bibliotek o tej samej nazwie. Ponadto libgadu dostarczane wraz z Kadu czasem zawiera poprawki w stosunku do wersji "oficjalnej", ktore w odczuwalny sposob wplywaja na komunikacje kadu<->libgadu. Kadu dostarcza taka wersje biblioteki libgadu, z ktorej API jest w pelni zgodne i korzysta z wszystkich dobrodziejstw.

Na razie pozegnalem sie z laczeniem z obecna w systemie wersja libgadu, bo sprawialo to jedynie problemy.

----------

## OBenY

Zawsze nawalalem jezeli chodzi o punktualnosc w wydawaniu nowych wersji, dzis mile zaskoczenie dla tych, co wyczekuja na wersje finalna 0.6.0 Kadu - wydanie przedpremierowe  :Smile: 

http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-0.6.0.tar.bz2

Enjoy!

----------

## empathon

Problem z arts_sound dla powyższego ebulida. 

```

>>> Compiling arts_sound module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-L/usr/kde/3.5/lib64 -ldl -lartsc -lpthread -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  ", CXXFLAGS="-I/usr/kde/3.5/include/artsc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0/work/kadu-arts_sound/arts_sound/arts_connector'

make[1]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0/work/kadu-arts_sound/arts_sound/arts_connector'

make: *** [module_arts_sound] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0 failed.

```

----------

## OBenY

argh, mialem nadzieje, ze za czasow RC bylo wszystko przetestowane :>

coz, popatrzymy pomyslimy...

----------

## quosek

OBenY - masz jakies repozytorium laymana (jezeli to bylo gdzies pisane to sorki, przejrzalem pobieznie wszystkie strony i nie udalo mi sie znalezc) na ktorym sa te ebuildy ? (nie usmiecha mi sie sprawdzac co jakis czas na forum, czy pojawily sie nowe wersje, a ta z portage jest jakas taka niedorobiona)

najchetniej by w nim byly tylko ebuildy kadu .... (wiem, mam olbrzymie wymagania .... )

----------

## OBenY

na stronie www.kadu.net jest opis, ale nieaktualny - nikt nie narzekal ze nie dziala, to sie tym nie zajmowalem

support dla laymana dojdzie lada dzien wraz z pierwsza wersja poprawkowa, czyli do okolo weekendu  :Sad: 

----------

## Ancestor

nawiasem mówiąc kadu-tabs-1.1.4 się nie ładuje w 0.6.0.. z 1.1.5 problemu nie ma, warto_by może ebuilda update'nąć  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## rastman

zawsze mozna sobie samemu numerek w nazwie pliku podmienic i digesta walnac.

----------

## OBenY

Ale ponarzekac tez jest wskazane, przynajmniej wiem, ze cos jest zle...

W tym przypadku akurat troche nie rozumiem o co chodzi, bo przeciez w paczce dla 0.6.0 jest tabs w wersji 1.1.5, cos zes zle chyba poupdatowal  :Smile: 

----------

## mirekm

Ja niestety nie mogę skompilować modułu voice. Kompilacja wywala się na:

```
>>> Compiling voice module ...

    [LDFLAGS="/libgsm/lib/libgsm.a  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

generating voice/voice_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for voice/voice_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for voice/voice.cpp

compiling file voice/voice.cpp

compiling file voice/voice_moc.cpp

linking module voice/voice.so

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: /libgsm/lib/libgsm.a: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: *** [voice/voice.so] Błąd 1

make: *** [module_voice] Błąd 1

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2545:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1832:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0:

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2545:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1832:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-voice-0.6.0/temp/environment'.
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Dodane znaczniki BBCode - proszę o ich używanie.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## quosek

OBenY - to jak wolno narzekac, to narzekam - nadal nie dziala repozytorium opisywane na kadu.net ... ;(

----------

## caruso

Witam,

jest jakiś oficjalny ebuild do kadu 0.6.0 stabilnego, nie rc2 z portage?

----------

## mziab

mirekm: Udało mi się znaleźć proste obejście.

```
--- kadu-voice-0.6.0.ebuild        2008-03-01 19:30:52.000000000 +0100

+++ kadu-voice-0.6.0.ebuild 2008-03-09 20:46:45.000000000 +0100

@@ -1,10 +1,11 @@

 inherit kadu

 MOD_DEPEND=">=net-im/kadu-dcc-${MIN_REQ} >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"

-MOD_LDFLAGS="${NAME}/libgsm/lib/libgsm.a"

 inherit kadu-module kadu-module-func

+MOD_LDFLAGS="${NAME}/libgsm/lib/libgsm.a"

+

 SRC_URI="http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-${K_PV}.tar.bz2"

 DESCRIPTION="Kadu module that supports voice communication"

 HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net"
```

Krótko mówiąc, wystarczyło przerzucić MOD_LDFLAGS za inherit. Po tej zmianie moduł się pięknie skompilował.

----------

## mirekm

Wielkie dzieki Mziab. Teraz pięknie poszło.

Pozdr

Mirek

----------

## OBenY

Dzis wygrzebalem chwilke i wydalem poprawiona paczke 0.6.0-1

a w niej: poprawka kompilacji arts_sound oraz voice, dodany modul last_seen

http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-0.6.0-1.tar.bz2

----------

## OBenY

UWAGA dla tych, co uzywaja laymana:

by zainstalowac overlaya kadu przy uzyciu laymana nalezy:

w pliku /etc/layman/layman.cfg zamienic linijke

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
```

na 

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-overlay.xml

```

nastepnie wykonujemy:

```
layman -f
```

potem w zaleznosci czy, chcemy zainstalowac najnowsza stabilna wersje, czy wersje rozwojowa - z dodatkowymi latkami, modulami, ale niekoniecznie wszystko musi byc dobrze przetestowane i poprawnie dzialajace....

to wpisujemy na konsoli:

DLA WERSJI STABILNEJ:

```
layman -a kadu-stable
```

DLA WERSJI ROZWOJOWEJ:

```
layman -a kadu-devel
```

jak svn spyta o login i haslo - to oba sa puste, wystarczy wciskac enter do skutku

i overlay zostal dodany  :Smile: 

teraz tylko zapuscic emerge ze stosownymi paczkami i jazda

aktualizacja odbywa sie przez:

```
layman -s ALL
```

----------

## visualus

Witajcie,

mam problem, duzo standardowych modulow np 

net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0 

net-im/kadu-sound-0.6.0 

net-im/kadu-encryption-0.6.0  

net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0

net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2 

net-im/kadu-sms-0.6.0 

po_prostu sie nie kompiluja :/

np

```
 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0:

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2455:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kadu-devel/eclass/kadu.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kadu-devel/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

```

co moze byc tego przyczyna?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Rajish

Pomijając, że w obecnym ebuildzie nie pobiera się paczka -r1, to występują następujące problemy z kompilacją modułów:

```

net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0

net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2

```

----------

## OBenY

Rajish: co masz na mysli mowiac, ze "w obecnym ebuildzie nie pobiera sie paczka -r1"?

Visualus i Rajish: podeslijcie logi z kompilacji- takie, ktore maja jakas wartosc, bo to co wkleil visualus to tylko informacja, ze sie kompilacja nie powiodla, ale nie obejmuje jej przyczyny - po prostu wklejcie kilka(nascie) wczesniejszych linijek. mile widziane tez by byly wyniki emerge --info

Ktos potwierdza te problemy, bo u mnie kompilacje rekompilacje tego, co jest w 0.6.0-r1 ida bezproblemowo :/

----------

## Rajish

Sorry my fault. Widziałem, że pobiera się kadu-0.6.0.tar.gz przy emergowaniu, a to -r1 to zapewne spakowane ebuildy dla laymana - nie ma tematu. Trochę mnie to zmyliło, bo nie było żadnego -r1 w logach.

Natomiast błędy kompilacji są następujące:

```

>>> Emerging (18 of 30) net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0 to /

 * kadu-0.6.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-0.6.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work

 * Processing file dcc/file_transfer_notifications.h...

 * Processing file dcc/file_transfer_manager.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc ...

>>> Compiling dcc module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

generating dcc/dcc_moc.cpp

generating dcc/dcc_handler_moc.cpp

dcc/dcc_handler.h:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

generating dcc/dcc_socket_moc.cpp

generating dcc/file_transfer_moc.cpp

generating dcc/file_transfer_notifications_moc.cpp

generating dcc/file_transfer_manager_moc.cpp

generating dcc/file_transfer_window_moc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_window_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_notifications_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_manager_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_socket_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_handler_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_window.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_notifications.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer_manager.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/file_transfer.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_socket.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc_handler.cpp

generating dependency file for dcc/dcc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

compiling file dcc/dcc.cpp

compiling file dcc/dcc_handler.cpp

compiling file dcc/dcc_socket.cpp

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In constructor 'DccSocket::DccSocket(gg_dcc7*)':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:29: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In destructor 'virtual DccSocket::~DccSocket()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:48: error: 'gg_dcc7_free' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'uin_t DccSocket::uin()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:79: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'uin_t DccSocket::peerUin()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:92: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'int DccSocket::type()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:111: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::initializeNotifiers()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:131: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::startTimeout()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:186: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:205: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::timeout()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:230: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::watchDcc()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:327: error: 'gg_dcc7_watch_fd' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:342: error: 'GG_EVENT_DCC7_CONNECTED' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:348: error: 'GG_EVENT_DCC7_ERROR' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:371: error: 'GG_EVENT_DCC7_DONE' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'QString DccSocket::fileName()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:408: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'int DccSocket::fileSize()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:421: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'int DccSocket::fileOffset()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:434: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'bool DccSocket::setFile(int)':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:465: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::setOffset(long int)':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:480: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::accept()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:534: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:534: error: 'gg_dcc7_accept' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp: In member function 'void DccSocket::reject()':

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:548: error: 'GG_DCC7_REJECT_USER' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc_socket.cpp:548: error: 'gg_dcc7_reject' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp: In member function 'void DccManager::dcc7New(gg_dcc7*)':

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:264: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:266: error: 'gg_dcc7_reject' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:267: error: 'gg_dcc7_free' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:271: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct gg_dcc7'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:1034: error: forward declaration of 'struct gg_dcc7'

dcc/dcc.cpp:273: error: 'GG_DCC7_TYPE_FILE' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:278: error: 'gg_dcc7_reject' was not declared in this scope

dcc/dcc.cpp:279: error: 'gg_dcc7_free' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [dcc/dcc_socket.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [dcc/dcc.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcc-0.6.0/work/kadu-dcc'

make: *** [module_dcc] Błąd 1

```

oraz

```

>>> Emerging (5 of 12) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2 to /

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work

 * Processing file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport ...

 * Adding " -I /usr/kde/3.5/include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l kdecore" to LDFLAGS...

>>> Compiling dcopexport module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-L /usr/kde/3.5/lib  -l kdecore ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/kde/3.5/include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:18:35: error: file_transfer_manager.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:18:35: error: file_transfer_manager.h: No such file or directory

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp: In member function 'virtual void DCOPExport::sendFile(const QString&, const QString&)':

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:669: error: 'file_transfer_manager' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/DCOPExport.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2/work/kadu-dcopexport'

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Błąd 1

```

----------

## OBenY

Nie, to 0.6.0-r1, to poprawione 0.6.0, ale tylko dwa ebuildy sa poprawione, cala reszta ma numerek 0.6.0, nie pamietam juz co poprawialem - stosowne informacje w changelogu  :Smile: 

No, teraz juz informacje sa bardzo wartosciowe, przyjrze sie blizej temu. Pewnie znow sie rozchodzi o problemy z libgadu.

A dcopexport sie nie kompiluje, bo dcc nie ma  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Imo ebuild kadu-arts_sound jest źle napisany. Zamiast

```
MOD_DEPEND="kde-base/arts >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"

MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"
```

powinno być

```
MOD_DEPEND="kde-base/arts >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"

if [[ -x /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsc-config ]] ; then

   MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

   MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"

fi
```

Bo jak ktoś nie ma arts zainstalowanego, to programy parsujące ebuildy (np eix, equery, ebuild) wyświetlają brzydkie komunikaty:

```
localhost kadu-arts_sound # ebuild kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild manifest

/usr/local/portage/layman/kadu-devel/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild: line 5: artsc-config: command not found

/usr/local/portage/layman/kadu-devel/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild: line 6: artsc-config: command not found

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/layman/kadu-devel/net-im/kadu-arts_sound
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> Zamiast
> 
> ```
> MOD_DEPEND="kde-base/arts >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"
> 
> ...

 

Ja proponuję:

```
Index: kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild

===================================================================

--- kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild   (wersja 17)

+++ kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0-r1.ebuild   (kopia robocza)

@@ -1,8 +1,6 @@

 inherit kadu

 

 MOD_DEPEND="kde-base/arts >=net-im/kadu-sound-${MIN_REQ}"

-MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

-MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"

 

 inherit kadu-module kadu-module-func

 

@@ -22,6 +20,9 @@

 

 src_compile()

 {

+   export MOD_CXXFLAGS="`artsc-config --cflags`"

+   export MOD_LDFLAGS="`artsc-config --libs`"

+

    einfo "Building arts_connector..."

    sed -i -r -e "s%../../../%%g" ${NAME}/arts_connector/arts_connector.c

    mkdir ${NAME}/bin

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

OBenY powiedz mi czemu jak daję emerge -e world to się wysypuje na kadu-core które muszę ręcznie wywalić. Czemu nie może się skompilować 2 raz, jakby to była jakaś różnica ... ?

----------

## Aysen

OBenY: wielkie dzięki za overlaya.

W opisie instalacji na http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:Gentoo jest pomyłka: w zdaniu "Aby w przyszłości zsynchronizować overlaya z serwerem, należy wydać polecenie layman -s kadu_ebuilds" - s/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-stable  :Smile: 

----------

## skazi

Jako że pojawiła się wersja kadu 0.6.0.1 przydałoby sie uaktualnienie ebuildów w overlayu.

----------

## jkl

udało się komuś skompilować wersję 0.6.0-1 bez błędów? bo u mnie wysypuje się na kadu-dcc-0.6.0, komunikaty identyczne jak na poprzedniej stronie.

ps. korzystając z okazji witam wszystkich, gdyż to mój pierwszy post

----------

## C1REX

Czy dałoby się dać te modularne kadu do oficjalnego repozytorium? Ktoś kto ma wtyki? 

Czy faktycznie to taki duży problem, kiedy 90% polskich gentoowców od kilku lat sobie musi ręcznie dodować ebuilda?

----------

## quosek

poprosilbym o nowe ebuildy - bo kadu nowe jest od dawna, a na laymanie nadal wersje 6.0.0

----------

## mziab

 *quosek wrote:*   

> poprosilbym o nowe ebuildy - bo kadu nowe jest od dawna, a na laymanie nadal wersje 6.0.0

 

Jakby miało 6.0.0, to byłoby nieźle do przodu  :Smile: 

W każdym razie, na własną rękę opiekuję się forkiem tych ebuildów. Staram się, żeby były zawsze aktualne. Do pobrania z Roslin Uberlay </kryptoreklama>

----------

## quosek

fakt - wersji 6.0.0 chyba sie nie doczekamy  :Wink: 

to tylko pytanko (bo jestem leniwy) w tym repozytorium jest tylko kadu, czy cos jeszcze ? bo mnie interesuje tylko kadu (nie usmiecha mi sie maskowac wszystkich pozostalych rzeczy z overlaya jak tam jeszcze lezy np. kde  :Wink:  )

----------

## Poe

no to zassaj sobie tylko katalog z kadu i wrzuc go do /usr/local/portage i juz, nikt Ci nie kaze zasysac calego overlaya  :Wink: 

ja do tej pory robie tak, ze nie uzywam zadnego overlaya, tylko to, co mnie interesuje wrzucam do /usr/local/portage i bangla  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

quosek: Nie, oprócz Kadu mamy masę innych rzeczy, ale głównie takich, których nie ma w portage albo są mocno zaniedbane w oficjalnym drzewie. Ebuildów do KDE nie mamy, więc o to się nie martw  :Very Happy: 

----------

## quosek

Poe - robilem kiedys tak .... ale przyznaj, ze nie jest to najwygodniejsze rozwiazanie (laymana czy emerga moze syncowac cron [razem z raportami co sie zmienilo], a takie reczne przegrywanie - za jakis czas zapomni sie uaktualnic ebilda ...)

----------

## lazy_bum

[OT]

 *quosek wrote:*   

> to tylko pytanko (bo jestem leniwy) w tym repozytorium jest tylko kadu, czy cos jeszcze ? bo mnie interesuje tylko kadu (nie usmiecha mi sie maskowac wszystkich pozostalych rzeczy z overlaya jak tam jeszcze lezy np. kde ;) )

 

Wystarczyły 2 (słownie: DWA) kliki żeby dostać odpowiedź na to pytanie. Zadając je napisałeś 225 znaków. Gdzie tu miejsce na lenistwo? (-;

PS. Uberlay działa dzięki *kaszle* i można sobie napisać skrypcik, który będzie synchronizował tylko określoną jego część. Połowę podpowie layman, resztę trzeba sobie wydumać. No, ale to lenistwo...

PS2. Wybaczcie jad. :-P

[/OT]

----------

## kfiaciarka

@lazy_bum

może dałoby radę poprawić kadu-core ebuild żeby nie wymagał usunięcia kadu-core przed instalacją/reemerge/. Trochę to denerwuje jak z błahego powodu emerge -e world się zatrzymuje  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

kfiaciarka: Usunąłem tego buga ostatnio. Enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

dzięki, bo to było naprawdę irytujące.

----------

## Ancestor

gdyby dodać:

```
MOD_LDFLAGS="-lX11 -lXtst"
```

do ebuilda kadu-panelkadu, to byłoby fajnie, bo bez tego moduł się wykrzacza przy ładowaniu  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Poprawione. Dzięki za bug report.

----------

## wodzik

kiedys juz chyba o tym pisalem, ale nigdzie nie znalazlem co z tym zrobic:

```
>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0.1.tar.bz2 to /mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/net-im-kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1/work

tar jxf /usr/portage/distfiles/roslin/kadu-0.6.0.1.tar.bz2 --no-same-owner

 * Processing file xosd_notify/xosd_notify.cpp...

 * Processing file xosd_notify/xosd_notify.h...

>>> Done src_unpack

>>> Starting src_compile

 * Adding " -I /usr/include -I /usr/X11R6/include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l xosd" to LDFLAGS...

 * Adding "" to LDFLAGS...

make -j1

>>> Compiling xosd_notify module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  -l xosd ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include -I /usr/X11R6/include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/net-im-kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1/work/kadu-xosd_notify/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog'

make[1]: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/net-im-kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1/work/kadu-xosd_notify/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog'

make: *** [module_xosd_notify] Error 1

!!! ERROR in net-im/kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1:

!!! In kadu-module_src_compile at line 2833

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * kadu-module_src_compile (/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/net-im-kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1/temp/loadsaveenv:2833)

!!!    * src_compile (/mnt/hda6/tmp/var-tmp/net-im-kadu-xosd_notify-0.6.0.1/temp/loadsaveenv:3724)

!!!    * ebuild_f_compile (/usr/libexec/paludis/0/src_compile.bash:49)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:460)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:479)

```

jakies pomysly?

-----------------EDIT------------------

jeszcze jedno. po wczorajszej aktualizacji systemu, po kliknieciu srodkowym na dymki osd (mam ustawiona akcje usuwaj wszystkie dymki), kadu wylacza sie wyrzucajac cos takiego:

```
wodzik@BoLs ~ $ kadu

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x8141d3e]

[1] [0x85cf2c0]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Przerwane

```

----------

## mziab

Sprawa jest troszkę zawiła. Moduł używa dialogu wyboru czcionki z GTK 1.x. Kompiluje się to jako oddzielna binarka, która jest potem wywoływana przez moduł. Mogę to naprawić na dwa sposoby. Pierwszy: poprawiam kompilację gtkfontdialog i dodaję GTK 1.x jako zależność. Drugi: usuwam jeden define USE_GTKFONTDIALOG i moduł używa xfontsel do wyboru czcionki. Osobiście przychylałbym się ku drugiemu. Jakoś nie widzi mi się wciągać GTK i to w archaicznej wersji jako zależność modułu napisanego w Qt. Poza tym można zawsze liczyć na to, że autor przepisze ten kawałek kodu.

Co do drugiego problemu: Zamaskuj na razie kadu-osdhints_notify-0.4.3. Widocznie wymaga Kadu 0.6.0.2, które jeszcze nie wyszło.

----------

## wodzik

pomoglo. co do xosd_notify mogl bys przepisac ebuild, bo chyba malo kto ma jeszcze gtk-1.x.

----------

## mziab

Ok, w takim razie wywalę ten define. I tak miałem zamiar. GTK 1.x must die!

Edit: Poprawione. Przy najbliższej synchronizacji repo powinno być ok.

----------

## pawcyk

Hej, czy moglibyście umieścić gdzieś paczke net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20071129-r2 (dcopexport-0.11.3-20071129-0.6.0.tar.bz2), bo serwer na którym jest ten plik nie odpowiada...

Z góry dzięki ;]

----------

## mziab

up.wklej.org

----------

## pawcyk

wielkie dzięki ;]

----------

## Polin

A ja mam tak:

```
*  The die message:

 *   x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b does not actually support the gif USE flag!

```

A "gif" do qt3 dodać nie mogę, bo qt3 tej flagi (już) nie obsługuje.

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b  USE="opengl -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

```

I co z tym zrobić?

----------

## Exil

downgrade do wcześniejszej wersji.

----------

## Polin

 *Exil wrote:*   

> downgrade do wcześniejszej wersji.

 

Żadna wersja w portage nie ma flagi "gif".

----------

## mziab

Dobrze, dodałem --missing true gdzie trzeba. Teraz powinno działać.

----------

## rastman

komus tez sie nie kompiluje x11_docking?

----------

## mziab

rastman: Jaki masz błąd? U mnie działa.

----------

## rastman

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2

 * kadu-0.6.0.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.6.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work

 * Processing file x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking ...

 * Adding " -I /usr/X11R6/include -I /usr/include -I /usr/local/include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l X11" to LDFLAGS...

>>> Compiling x11_docking module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  -l X11 ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/X11R6/include -I /usr/include -I /usr/local/include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

generating x11_docking/x11_docking_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

generating dependency file for x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp

generating dependency file for x11_docking/x11_docking_moc.cpp

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:17:21: error: docking.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

compiling file x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp

compiling file x11_docking/x11_docking_moc.cpp

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:17:21: error: docking.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp: In constructor ‘X11TrayIcon::X11TrayIcon(QWidget*, const char*)’:

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:115: error: ‘docking_manager’ was not declared in this scope

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp: In member function ‘void X11TrayIcon::tryToDock()’:

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:198: error: ‘docking_manager’ was not declared in this scope

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp: In destructor ‘virtual X11TrayIcon::~X11TrayIcon()’:

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:277: error: ‘docking_manager’ was not declared in this scope

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void X11TrayIcon::mousePressEvent(QMouseEvent*)’:

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:331: error: ‘docking_manager’ was not declared in this scope

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp: In member function ‘void X11TrayIcon::undockAndTryToDock()’:

x11_docking/x11_docking.cpp:364: error: ‘docking_manager’ was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [x11_docking/x11_docking.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/work/kadu-x11_docking'

make: *** [module_x11_docking] Błąd 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2561:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1855:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2561:  Called kadu-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1855:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "Error: emake failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Error: emake failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0.2/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin/'
```

Niby za pierwszym razem przy update sie zemergowalo, no ale w modulach nie bylo widoczne. Jak robie reemerge to takie kwiatki. Może musze wpierw pousuwac starocie jakos?

----------

## mziab

Chyba nie masz zainstalowanego kadu-docking. Dziwne, bo jak byk znajduje się w zależnościach.

Doraźnie spróbuj:

```
emerge -1 kadu-docking
```

----------

## rastman

głupie to. Modul docing byl zainstalowany, ale wymagal reemergowania. Dziwna sprawa. Podobnie z reszta modułów było.

----------

## mziab

Jeśli znajdziesz sposób na zduplikowanie problemu, daj znać. Mnie się to osobiście nie zdarzyło, więc ciężko mi szukać rozwiązania.

----------

## pancurski

mziab

Nie wiem czy używasz paczki zrobionej przez Obeny'ego, jeśli tak należy poprawić błąd w ebuildzie do kadu-tabs.

Adres do źródeł jest niepoprawny.

----------

## mziab

pancurski: Coś tam już zmieniałem w SRC_URI. Powinno być dobrze.

----------

## reavertm

Wiecie, czy jest gdzieś może ebuild dla Kadu 0.6.5-beta1 albo jakiś svn?

Przerobienie tych tagowanych (0.6.0.x) mija się raczej z celem bo i w beta jest już cmake (nareszcie)...

edit: zrobiłem quick & dirty ebuild dla wersji SVN jak ktoś ma ochotę:

```

inherit cmake-utils subversion

DESCRIPTION="QT client for popular in Poland Gadu-Gadu IM network"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://kadu.net/svn/kadu/trunk/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="X debug libgadu alsa arts esd voice speech spell nas oss ssl mail"

DEPEND="x11-libs/qt-gui:4

   media-libs/libsndfile

   >=net-libs/libgadu-1.8.0

   alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

   arts? ( kde-base/arts )

   esd? ( media-sound/esound )

   nas? ( media-libs/nas )

   ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

   speech? ( app-accessibility/powiedz )

   spell? ( app-dicts/aspell-pl )"

```

Unsupported - w stylu "u mnie działa"

----------

## OBenY

witam, po polroczenej przerwie i zycze smacznego - swiezutenka wersja kadu 0.6.5_rc1 lezy w repo, testy, poprawki, i kary cielesne mile widziane  :Smile: 

bardzo serdecznie Was przepraszam za to, ze moje releasy sa bardzo nieregularne, ale wiadomo jak to z czasem bywa... ciesze sie, ze poprzednia wersja sie zaopiekowales Mziab, mam nadzieje, ze przynajmniej przez jakis czas uda mi sie opiekowac nowa  :Smile: 

do rzeczy:

teraz nie jest modularnie, bo mijalo sie to z celem. Dlaczego? po pierwsze byla brzydka eclass, ktorej nikt nigdy w zyciu by nie wstawil do repo gentoo, bylo duuuuuzo malych pakietow, tego tez nikt nie przezylby w gentoo dev-team, bo to jedyny program tak poszatkowany :> a na dodatek utrzymywanie tego bylo upierdliwe. teraz jest podzielone na dwie paczki - z modulami oficjalnymi i tymi z autodownloadu, jest raptem kilka flag USE, niestety praktycznie instaluja sie teraz wszystkie moduly naraz, ale w sumie to nie jest problemem, bo zawsze mozna je wyladowac, by nie zarly cennej pamieci i cykli procka.

ZMIANY: uwaga, by zainstalowac kadu z tego ebuilda wymagane jest portage w wersji PRZYNAJMNIEJ 2.2_rc11, bo wykorzystuje on nowe EAPI=2! 

Aha i jeszcze jedno, nowe kadu oparte jest o QT-4!, wiec nie zdziwcie sie, ze jeszcze dociagnie sobie blisko 100MB paczke QT-4  :Smile: 

linki:

tarball: http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-0.6.5_rc1.tar.bz2

svn: svn co http://obeny.obeny.net/svn/kadu_ebuilds/trunk

layman: dodac do layman.cfg zrodlo http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/kadu-overlay.xml a potem layman -a kadu-stable

enjoy!

P.S. mam nadzieje, ze w tej formie to wejdzie do oficjalnego repo  :Smile: 

dla leniwych: http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:Gentoo - aktualny opis co i jak

----------

## n0rbi666

Używam ~amd64, i mam taki komunikat:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-modules-external-0.6.5_rc1" [ebuild])
```

Czy ja coś źle robię, czy coś jest skopane ? Samo kadu instaluje się ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

dodaj do package.keywords net-im/kadu-modules-external-0.6.5_rc1 ~amd64

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> dodaj do package.keywords net-im/kadu-modules-external-0.6.5_rc1 ~amd64

 

Ale mam w make.conf ~amd64. Ale dodałem też do package.keywords - i nic, próbowałem też z ~x86 i ** - i cały czas to samo   :Confused: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   dodaj do package.keywords net-im/kadu-modules-external-0.6.5_rc1 ~amd64 
> 
> Ale mam w make.conf ~amd64. Ale dodałem też do package.keywords - i nic, próbowałem też z ~x86 i ** - i cały czas to samo  

 

```
net-im/kadu **
```

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net-im/kadu **
> ```
> ...

 OMG, co za obciach   :Laughing:  Nie popatrzyłem się, że kadu mi się zainstalowało prosto z portage, a ten pakiet po prostu chciał kadu 0.6.5   :Laughing:  Ehhh, mam dzisiaj zły dzień  :Wink: 

Dzięki za pomoc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akub

czy tylko u mnie znacząco zmienił się wygląd nowego kadu w porównaniu z wersją 6.0?

emotikony zniknęły, dymki jakieś takie wielkie, okno rozmowy też razi w oczy

czy ja coś zwaliłem, czy taki urok nowego kadu?

pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

nowe qt, nowe style, nowe wszystko  :Smile:  nowe kadu jest inne niz stare, mi sie tam bardziej podoba.

aha, Ci co maja amd64, skompilowalo Wam sie to bez wiekszych problemow? i dziala moze jeszcze na dokladke?

----------

## klatecki

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> aha, Ci co maja amd64, skompilowalo Wam sie to bez wiekszych problemow? i dziala moze jeszcze na dokladke?

 

u mnie działa wyśmienicie  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Potwierdzam, na amd64 wszystko gra i buczy  :Smile: .

Jakby ktoś nie pamiętał to oczywiście najpierw trzeba usunąć net-im/kadu-*, bo inaczej będzie sypać błędami z collision-protect.

----------

## OBenY

przepraszam, ze nie dodalem keywordsow dla amd64 po prostu mam system na x86, bo na amd64 sie obrazilem, bo dziala mi kulawo, a ze nie przetestowalem, to wolalem nie zakladac, ze dziala  :Smile:  nastepna wersja bedzie juz wzbogacona o stosowne keywordsy

----------

## mziab

OBenY: Miło, że wróciłeś. Mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazisz, jeśli zrobię komplet modularnych ebuildów do nowej wersji?  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

a co mi do tego? Mziab, wolny kraj  :Smile:  Mi sie modularne przestaly podobac, wiec sie z nich wycofalem, to co jest teraz bardziej mi odpowiada, a dla uzytkownikow to lepiej, ze maja wybor  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Wolny kraj wolnym krajem, ale ludziom lepiej nie stawać na odcisk  :Smile: 

Swoją drogą, skompilowałem libgadu bez ssl i threads, a Kadu nadal działa. Czy te flagi to na pewno wymóg?

----------

## OBenY

z threadsami dziala lepiej  :Smile: 

a ssl to faktycznie bez sensu, myslalem, ze encryption od niego jakos zalezy...

----------

## mziab

Lepiej pod jakim względem?  :Smile:  Najwyzej dodam później.

A encryption to samo wciąga openssl, z tego co widzę. Czyli Kadu wymaga openssl, ale nie libgadu z obsługą ssl.

----------

## qubaaa

Obeny jak dla mnie dobra zmiana. Modul mozna zawsze wyladowac, a tak przynajmniej co ciekawsze moduly bede mial pod reka i bede sie mogl dowiedziec o ich istnieniu.

----------

## bartek

```
emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies         ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "net-libs/libgadu[ssl,threads]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/libgadu-1.8.0 (Change USE: +threads)

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1" [ebuild])

```

nie ma takiej potrzeby, poszlo po wywaleniu z ebuilda net-libs/libgadu[ssl,threads]

```
emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies         ... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-4.4:4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.1-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (10 Mar 2008)

# Masked for testing, various dependencies still need to be updated...

# yngwin 12 Aug 08: unmasking only 4.4.1, leaving 4.4.0 in place for

# the moment, pending later removal

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1" [ebuild])
```

mam zainstalowane kde4 wiec dziwna zaleznosc (pomaga wywalenie z ebuilda >=x11-libs/qt-4.4:4)

to by bylo na tyle jesli chodzi o uwagi

dzieki za ebuilda

----------

## acei

Gdzieś mi wcięło po instalacji default-owe pliki *.wav. 

Trzeba je dociągnąć osobno, czy wymagają jakiejś ekstra flagi?

----------

## qubaaa

u mnie podobnie - nie ma dzwiekow. Pewno rowniez brak plikow, jednak nie sprawdzalem.

----------

## OBenY

pliki wav faktycznie sie nie instaluja, beda w nastepnej wersji, dzieki za info, byc moze dzis wieczorem

----------

## OBenY

bump:

http://obeny.obeny.net/kadu_ebuilds/trunk/20081016.tar.bz2

zmiany:

- poprawiona instalacja dzwiekow

- dodane keywordsy dla amd64

- dodane moduly split_messages, massmsg

- wywalone wymaganie flagi USE ssl dla libgadu

- moduly skladowe powerkadu przerzucone z paczki kadu do paczki kadu-modules-extras

- kosmetyczne poprawki, by bylo lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## cst

w oknie rozmowy gdy sie wezmie block toolbars wywala kadu:

```
======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x47244f]

[1] /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f65b6ed52c0]

[2] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZNK11QListWidget5countEv+0x4) [0x7f65bae47328]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/libfirewall.so(_ZN8Firewall20configurationUpdatedEv+0x1ee) [0x7f65b1c1ee1e]

[4] kadu(_ZN24ConfigurationAwareObject9notifyAllEv+0x65) [0x4a7c45]

[5] kadu(_ZN7ToolBar16setBlockToolbarsEb+0x143) [0x5859d3]

[6] kadu(_ZN7ToolBar11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv+0x117) [0x5c9a07]

[7] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QMetaObject8activateEP7QObjectiiPPv+0x2df) [0x7f65b84f0895]

[8] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QAction9triggeredEb+0x40) [0x7f65baac7be6]

[9] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QAction8activateENS_11ActionEventE+0x7f) [0x7f65baac907d]

[10] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4 [0x7f65bad6a8a9]

[11] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0xbd) [0x7f65bab0553b]

[12] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN5QMenu5eventEP6QEvent+0x24b) [0x7f65bad6a5f1]

[13] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xaf) [0x7f65baacc3cf]

[14] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x5d6) [0x7f65baacc9c4]

[15] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xa6) [0x7f65b84e360a]

[16] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate14sendMouseEventEP7QWidgetP11QMouseEventS1_S1_PS1_R8QPointerIS0_E+0x148) [0x7f65baad1436]

[17] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4 [0x7f65bab1aed4]

[18] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication15x11ProcessEventEP7_XEvent+0xe86) [0x7f65bab19ed0]

[19] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4 [0x7f65bab3611c]

[20] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x45) [0x7f65b84e13c1]

[21] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop4execE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0xf0) [0x7f65b84e154e]

[22] /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication4execEv+0xab) [0x7f65b84e3c45]

[23] kadu(main+0x130a) [0x47156a]

[24] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f65b6ec1486]

[25] kadu(_ZN9Q3ListBox9paintCellEP8QPainterii+0x229) [0x46ffd9]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Aborted

```

Edit: zmiana theme na motif rozwiazala ten problem

----------

## Pryka

Po załadowaniu modułu PowerKadu, nie ma możliwości jego konfiguracji, po prostu brak odpowiedniej zakładki w konfiguracji Kadu

----------

## master66

Czy jest jakiś gotowy moduł do kadu, który pozwala na zapisanie do jakiegoś logu informacji o opisach kontaktów na liście? Chodzi o to żeby jak ktoś zmienia opis, to oprócz włączenia dymka niech mi się to zapisuje gdzieś w pliku.

A jeśli nie ma takiego cudnego modułu, to proszę jakiegoś doświadczonego "grzebacza" w źródłach kadu, by mnie nakierował na odpowiednie pliki i linijki kodu, które można by ewentualnie poprawić w celu osiągnięcia tegoż celu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mziab

 *master66 wrote:*   

> Czy jest jakiś gotowy moduł do kadu, który pozwala na zapisanie do jakiegoś logu informacji o opisach kontaktów na liście?

 

Zdaje się, że to właśnie robi moduł desc_history  :Smile: 

Źródła

----------

## Ancestor

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Po załadowaniu modułu PowerKadu, nie ma możliwości jego konfiguracji, po prostu brak odpowiedniej zakładki w konfiguracji Kadu

 

nie wiem czy czasem nie jest teraz tak, że powerkadu to metamoduł, który ładuje po prostu sporo modułów rozszerzających funkcjonalność kadu (wszelakie antistring, split_messages, word_fix, itp.)

a każdy moduł wrzuca swoją konfigurację w odpowiednie miejsce.. można używać tych wszystkich modułów bez ładowania powerkadu w ogóle

----------

## Wiejkucik

Może mi to ktoś wyjaśnić:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2'

--2008-11-15 17:28:09--  http://www.kadu.net/download/stable/kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2

Resolving www.kadu.net... 91.202.173.32

Connecting to www.kadu.net|91.202.173.32|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1314188 (1.3M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2'

100%[=====================================>] 1,314,188   9.45K/s   in 62s     

2008-11-15 17:29:12 (20.6 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2' saved [1314188/1314188]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 1314188, 2298356)

!!! Fetched file: kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      1314188

!!! Expected: 2298356

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2._checksum_failure_.AfzbGw'

!!! Couldn't download 'kadu-0.6.5-rc1.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-0.6.5_rc1-r1/temp/build.log'

gentoo wiejkucik # emerge kadu

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

```

----------

## mziab

Deweloperzy Kadu podmienili tarball z rc1. Wycięto wszystkie katalogi .svn, przez co paczka skurczyła się prawie o połowę.

----------

## Wiejkucik

Możesz mi podrzucić jakiś pomysł,na szybką instalację tego?

PS.Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mziab

Wejdź do katalogu z ebuildem, skasuj Manifest i odpal:

```
ebuild kadu-0.6.5_rc1.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## skazi

Można jeszcze zmienić nazwę ebuilda z kadu-0.6.5_rc1.ebuild na kadu-0.6.5_rc2.ebuild i będziesz miał najnowszą wersje kadu  :Smile: 

----------

## Wiejkucik

Dziękuję.Ruszyło  :Very Happy: 

Skazi@@@@

Później spróbuję   :Rolling Eyes: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## quosek

2 pytanka:

- jak ze stabilnoscia/uzywalnoscia rc2 ? ktos glosno narzeka ?

- czy wreszcie w oficjalnym portage beda rozsadne ebuildy ?

----------

## skazi

Jeżeli chodzi o stabilność to używam kadu-0.6.5 od wersji beta1 (obecnie mam rc2) i jeszcze nigdy mi się kadu nie wysypało. Co do aktualności ebuildów do kadu w portage to  ciężko mi się wypowiedzieć w tej sprawie ale jak każdy wie nie jest z tym zbyt dobrze, ostatnio coś ruszyło i najnowsze kadu to 0.6.0.2 może jak wyjdzie stabilne 0.6.5 to pojawi się w miarę szybko.

----------

## quosek

to jeszcze jedno - nie jest mi w stanie pobrac praktycznie niczego z paczki z  kadu-modules-external-0.6.5_rc1-r1.ebuild - ktos mial z tym jakies problemy ?

----------

## Wiejkucik

Działa wam repozytorium?

Ja nie mogę zsynchronizować layman-a.

----------

## mziab

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> Działa wam repozytorium?
> 
> Ja nie mogę zsynchronizować layman-a.

 

O którym repo mowa?

----------

## qubaaa

Jaki błąd? Mi synchronizuje ładnie.

----------

## Wiejkucik

A nie, już wszystko ok.Nie wiem,dlaczego wtedy nie mogłem   :Razz: 

----------

## quosek

proponowalbym otwarcie nowego (przyklejonego) watku tym razem o kadu 0.6.5 - w koncu dzisiaj zostalo opublikowane  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Parę godzin temu dorzuciłem ebuildy do 0.6.5 do roslina. Enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

